# [freebox et noyau 2.6 par USB] ça ne marche pas

## rom

Est-ce que quelqu'un a pu faire marcher une freebox avec un noyau 2.6 (par le port usb) ?

J'ai compilé tout ce qui était vraissemblablement utile (entre autres ethernet par usb) et ça ne marche pas :

failing to bring eth1 up au démarrage ou après une requete dhcp.

Y a t-il une astuce ou s'agit-il d'un bug?Last edited by rom on Sat May 01, 2004 11:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Corto

Ben chez moi  ça marche.

Je suis relié en ethernet avec un kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1

Je pense que c'est ta config eth qui merdoit... Détaille ta config stp  :Wink: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

La freebox est un routeur adsl hardware basé sous linux, relier sa belle station linux à ce routeur par une bidouille usb est à mon avis une pure gageure, l'investissement de 5  dans un cable RJ45 est pleinement justifié et permet une connexion automatique et instantannée sans rien avoir à configurer...

Je n'est jamais utilisé le cordon usb fourni avec la freebox, tout ce que je puis dire c'est que le cordon RJ45 est fortement recommandé par ce site: http://www.chezmoicamarche.org/

----------

## dyurne

free distribue une documentation très bien faite. 

essaye de trouver ton bonheur ici

----------

## rom

Bon j'ai oublié de vous dire que avec mon noyau 2.4 tout marche très bien pour l'ethernet par USB et donc pour la freebox (qui n'est pas un routeur, malheureusement), je n'ai donc pas envie de racheter une carte reseau et un cable droit.

Ma config est très simple : #rc-update dhcpcd eth1 add default .

Le manuel de la freebox ne prend pas en compte le noyau 2.6 mais j'ai compilé les mêmes options et modules relatifs à ethernet par USB et dhcp.

Quelqu'un est au courant de quelque chose?

----------

## Corto

Bah là je sais pas. De mon côté j'ai juste suivi la doc de l'install gentoo pour que ça marche.

----------

## ipower

rom investis sur un RJ45.

et tu configures en boot dhcp pas de problemes. N'oublie pas les dns

la doc est bien fournie normalement.

J'utilises le noyau 2.6.5 ca marche nikel!!!!!

Donc:

1)Cable Rj45

2)configure ton dnsdomainname:free.fr

3)/etc/hosts

4)/etc/conf.d/net

si tu veux pas te prendre la tete

```
emerge livecd-tools
```

```
net-setup eth0
```

----------

## rom

ipower : tout cela est bien configuré (j'utilise la freebox depuis fin aout), simplement comme ça marche avec avec le noyau 2.4 par l'USB cela devrait aussi fonctionner pour le noyau 2.6. 

Mon idée etant plutôt d'adapter mon système à mon materiel que l'inverse ;) .

Bon, personne n'a d'idée?

----------

## ipower

dans le kernel 2.6, je crois qu'il ya un nouveau module nommé

```
usbnet
```

l'as tu chargé????

----------

## rom

Oui j'ai compilé celui-ci entre autres.

----------

## kernelsensei

Pourquoi s'obstiner a faire du reseau / transfert de fichiers par un port qui n'est pas fait pour ?

Pour le reseau on a ethernet et pour le transfert de fichier le Firewire, l'ethernet et a la limite USB2

L'USB c'est bien pour les petits transferts (APN, Scanner, Imprimantes) mais certainement pas pour une liaison avec une freebox ou ya un flux 24h/24 !

----------

## Sleeper

 *rom wrote:*   

> ipower : tout cela est bien configuré (j'utilise la freebox depuis fin aout), simplement comme ça marche avec avec le noyau 2.4 par l'USB cela devrait aussi fonctionner pour le noyau 2.6. 
> 
> Mon idée etant plutôt d'adapter mon système à mon materiel que l'inverse  .
> 
> Bon, personne n'a d'idée?

 

AFAIR, la connexion en USB avec la Freebox necessite le driver CDC. Or il semble qu'il ya ait pas mal de pbs avec ce driver dans les 2.6, suite aux modifications (qui continuent  :Sad:  ) de la stack USB .. Apparamment ca irait mieux avec les dernieres versions .. Enfin je dis ca, c'est de memoire, ce que j'ai (rapidement) vu sur la ML linux-usb-devel ...

----------

## rom

kernel_sensei  : ma connexion freebox (qui est certes des plus rapides) pointe à 630 ko/s en ftp quand tout va bien. Le port USB 1.1, lui,  a un débit de 12 mo/s... Penses-tu vraiment que je doive m'équiper d'un firewire? Est-ce que tu connais beaucoup de gens qui rajoutent une carte usb 2 sur leur vieille carte mère pour raccorder un modem adsl?

Sleeper : Cela expliquerait donc mon problème. Je vais aller voir et je te remercie.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *rom wrote:*   

> kernel_sensei  : ma connexion freebox (qui est certes des plus rapides) pointe à 630 ko/s en ftp quand tout va bien. Le port USB 1.1, lui,  a un débit de 12 mo/s... Penses-tu vraiment que je doive m'équiper d'un firewire? Est-ce que tu connais beaucoup de gens qui rajoutent une carte usb 2 sur leur vieille carte mère pour raccorder un modem adsl?
> 
> Sleeper : Cela expliquerait donc mon problème. Je vais aller voir et je te remercie.

 

1)Je ne te parle pas d'acheter une carte firewire, je te parle d'utiliser le port Ethernet de ta freebox, l'usb c'est pas fait pour le reseau, et l'ethernet c'est pas pour les chiens !

2) Une carte USB2 pour un modem ? On s'est mal compris je crois, laisse tomber l'usb tout simplement et passe en ethernet !

----------

## Sleeper

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Une carte USB2 pour un modem ? On s'est mal compris je crois, laisse tomber l'usb tout simplement et passe en ethernet !

 

Bonjour la liberte ... Si ca marche (et apparamment ca marche en 2.4) quel est l'interet de changer ?

----------

## rom

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais utiliser le port USB pour un modem adsl pose un problème psychologique sur ce forum.

----------

## ipower

je confirme que d'autres ont le meme pb que toi rom....

avec l'USB.

La doc de free, derniere version , ne mentionne que les noyaux 2.4.

Cela veux tout dire...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> 2) Une carte USB2 pour un modem ? On s'est mal compris je crois, laisse tomber l'usb tout simplement et passe en ethernet ! 
> 
> Bonjour la liberte ... Si ca marche (et apparamment ca marche en 2.4) quel est l'interet de changer ?

 

1) Que ca soit standart

2) Souvent les modems usb n'ont pas d'alim a part et s'alimentent sur le port USB ce qui n'est pas tres bon ! (c'est pas le cas de la freebox , ok)

3) l'USB ca bouffe plus de cpu ! (meme si c'est pas enorme)

4) C'est un peu comme si je te disais ce programme ci fonctionne bien avec l'emulateur, pourquoi utiliser la version native ?

Si il y a moyen d'avoir quelque chose de standart (moi je considere le net par USB comme un truc exotique et hybride), plus pratique, pourquoi y renoncer ?

Bon, apres si t'es bien avec ton modem en USB, c'est toi qui vois !

----------

## Sleeper

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Que ca soit standart
> 
> 

 

L'USB est standardise il me semble.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Souvent les modems usb n'ont pas d'alim a part et s'alimentent sur le port USB ce qui n'est pas tres bon ! (c'est pas le cas de la freebox , ok)
> 
> 

 

Ca n'a jamais pose de pb a ma becane ... a part des ports USB un peu faibles, pourquoi ce n'est pas bon ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) l'USB ca bouffe plus de cpu ! (meme si c'est pas enorme)
> 
> 

 

C'est vrai .. mais vu le rapport avec la puissance des CPUs actuels ... tu utilises ton CPU a 100% , 100% du temps ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) C'est un peu comme si je te disais ce programme ci fonctionne bien avec l'emulateur, pourquoi utiliser la version native ?
> 
> 

 

Je vois pas le parallele la ... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si il y a moyen d'avoir quelque chose de standart (moi je considere le net par USB comme un truc exotique et hybride), plus pratique, pourquoi y renoncer ?
> 
> Bon, apres si t'es bien avec ton modem en USB, c'est toi qui vois !

 

A vrai dire je vois pas ce que cela n'a pas de "standard". Il y a meme un standard usb net. 

Ce que je vois juste c'est que rom avait une config qui marche, n'a peut-etre pas envie d'inverstir dans une carte reseau, et que l'argument: "Si ca marche plus en 2.6, jette ton USB et achete est un peu fallacieux" ...

Si y'a un bug dans le kernel en ce qui concerne par exemple l'utilisation des PPC, tu vas dire aux utilisateurs de les jeter ?

----------

## rom

kernel_sensei : C'est quand même marrant ta signature, alors que tu veux me faire racheter du matos parce que le mien ne serait pas standard!Last edited by rom on Tue May 04, 2004 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca n'a jamais pose de pb a ma becane ... a part des ports USB un peu faibles, pourquoi ce n'est pas bon ?
> 
> 

 

Fournir du courant 24H/24 a un periph par un port USB ca risque de niquer le port USB et dans le cas ou t'as pas de chance, la carte mere ! J'ai des amis a qui c'est arrive !

 *rom wrote:*   

> kernel_sensei : C'est quand marrant ta signature, alors que tu veux me faire racheter du matos parce que le mien ne serait pas standard!

 

Comme j'ai dit plus haut "Bon, apres si t'es bien avec ton modem en USB, c'est toi qui vois !"

Je ne t'oblige a rien ! je ne suis pas la pour te dire quoi faire, mais te conseiller !, bien sur, si il y a un bug, il doit etre corrige ! Mais bon, tu te ferais quand meme moins chier avec un Rj45 !

----------

## Sleeper

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fournir du courant 24H/24 a un periph par un port USB ca risque de niquer le port USB et dans le cas ou t'as pas de chance, la carte mere ! J'ai des amis a qui c'est arrive !
> 
> 

 

 Et la carte ethernet elle est pas alimentee par le BUS PCI ?

----------

## CryoGen

Un port pci c'est fait prevu pour alimenter une carte 100% du temps contrairement à un port USB...

Je comprend pas pourquoi , quand vous pouvez utiliser le port ethernet , vous utilisez l'USB   :Rolling Eyes: 

Avec l'ethernet ca marche , avec l'usb non pk ce casser la tete ?

Pour preuve : prix des routeur ethernet ? prix des routeurs USB... à ben ils sont meme pas entierement en USB il repasse en ethernet pour relier le routeur aux PC on ce demande bien pourquoi (c'est vrai ce ne sont que des constructeurs qui eux ne s'y connaisse pas du tout en reseau   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> Fournir du courant 24H/24 a un periph par un port USB ca risque de niquer le port USB et dans le cas ou t'as pas de chance, la carte mere ! J'ai des amis a qui c'est arrive !
> 
>  
> ...

 

oui mais :

1) C'est étudié pour du 24H/24

2) Elle alimente pas un peripherique (modem)

----------

## rom

Sans le vouloir, j'ai soulevé un troll d'un genre nouveau : pour ou contre l'éthernet par usb pour utiliser son modem dégroupé. Telle n'était pas mon intention, mais je ne vous cacherai pas que cela me fais bien rigoler. J'ai rarement vu un débalage d'argument aussi anectotiques, comme celui de la solicitation de 0.01% de CPU par l'usb ou encore de l'alimentation de péripheriques par l'USB comme extention du règne de la malbouffe (il n'en n'est d'ailleurs pas question ici, la freebox fonctionnant sur secteur).

Gentooiste francophones, je pense que nous sommes les meilleurs...

----------

## Sleeper

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oui mais :
> 
> 1) C'est étudié pour du 24H/24
> ...

 

Pas plus que l'USB.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Elle alimente pas un peripherique (modem)

 

Non. Il alimente une carte ethernet, une carte graphique ..etc ...

Si mes souvenir sont bon c'est du 3.3 a 5V pour du PCI et du 4 a 5V pour de l'USB ..

----------

## fafounet

Pour ethernet !!

Il faudrait compter le nombre de gens qui on des merdes avec leur modem usb. Y´a pas mal de gens qui renoncent a GNU/Linux car c´est trop galere pour leur modem.

Pour ce qui est de l´alimentation je suis d´accord que ca chie. Mon baladeur USB mp3 si je ne l´alimente pas en +, il fait tout freezer au bout d´un moment !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> oui mais :
> 
> 1) C'est étudié pour du 24H/24
> ...

 

L'usb a la base c'est fait pour des utilisation ponctuelles : Webcams, scanners, ...

Quand t'as l'adsl tu fais du 24H/24 ...

Selon toi le PCI c'est pas fait pour faire du 24H/24 ? ben moi au boulot j'ai les servers avec des cartes eth PCI/ISA qui tournent a fond 24H/24 et cela depuis des annees ...

Dans le cas de l'usb le slot PCI alimente le controleur + le periph (modem etc ...) pour peu que tu ais encore une webcam sur un autre port usb du controleur ...

Meme le support FT conseille de ne pas brancher les modems directement sur le controleur mais de passer par le biais d'un hub avec alim independante ! (sinon problemes de tension, perte de synchro,...)

----------

## Sleeper

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> [
> 
> L'usb a la base c'est fait pour des utilisation ponctuelles : Webcams, scanners, ...
> 
> Quand t'as l'adsl tu fais du 24H/24 ...
> ...

 

Ben j'en connais aussi qui ont des PC avec des modems USB qui tournent 24/24 sans probleme..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meme le support FT conseille de ne pas brancher les modems directement sur le controleur mais de passer par le biais d'un hub avec alim independante ! (sinon problemes de tension, perte de synchro,...)

 

Ben si ta carte mere a un chipset USB qui ne respecte pas la norme et/ou est bugge c'est sur ... maintenant si ta  carte mere comporte n'importe quel chipset bugge et/ou ne supportant pas la norme, le probleme se posera tj.

Partant de ce principe, on peut faire changer tous les composants d'un PC sous pretexte qu'il ne correspondent pas vraiment a l'utilisation que va en faire le user ... S'il fait du 24/24, alors il fait aussi du 360/360 ..etc .. Ca devient une fuite en avant ..

Je crois que rom etait tres content de sa config qui marchait bien en 2.4. Il voulait pas acheter autre chose .. 

Ce que je n'aime pas c'est cette habitude qu'on les gens de dire a qq qui a un pb: achete autre chose. Ca marche mieux .. J'appelle ca le syndrome Microsoft: "Ca marche pas. Achetez Windows ++ qui est + mieux que Windows +"

----------

## fafounet

Je n´ai pas dit qu´il faut racheter je ne fais que constater   :Laughing: 

----------

## rom

 *Quote:*   

> Je crois que rom etait tres content de sa config qui marchait bien en 2.4. Il voulait pas acheter autre chose ..

 

Ben oui du coup je suis toujours sous 2.4 et je n'ai aucun problème avec tout ça (sauf pour changer mon noyau).

 *Quote:*   

> Ce que je n'aime pas c'est cette habitude qu'on les gens de dire a qq qui a un pb: achete autre chose. Ca marche mieux .. J'appelle ca le syndrome Microsoft: "Ca marche pas. Achetez Windows ++ qui est + mieux que Windows +"

 

Je suis tout à fait de ton avis, mais bon l'ethernet par USB (même pour un débit de 500ko/s grand max) ça fait pas viril, ca fait pas pro c'est pas très gnulinusquesque quoi.

Sinon pour continuer à alimenter (hihi) ce troll crétin sur l'alim USB :  les macs utilisent tous des souris et des claviers USB (les souris et surtout les claviers c'est fait pour fontionner 24H/24 hein?) , Pensez vous que si cela supposait le moindre risque, apple s'aventurerait à vendre des machines ainsi équipées aux prix astronomiques qui sont les leurs (sans parler des iPods)?

----------

## GliM

je v bientot avoir le freebox donc je sait po comment la reliée car ya 3 pc a mettre en reseau chez moi 2 sous XP pro et le mien sous gentoo si j'arrive a l'install ^^ mais le pb c ke j'ai k'une seule carte reseau donc me une fo en racheter pour renvoyer vers le hub ou c bon ? 

car par l'usb ca irait bien sachant ke je suis connecter toute la journée  mais po la nuit ... voila merci de votre aide ^^

----------

## fafounet

prends une carte réseau par pc et apres il te faut du nat ( la freebox gere-t-elle le nat ? )

----------

## kernelsensei

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> prends une carte réseau par pc et apres il te faut du nat ( la freebox gere-t-elle le nat ? )

 

Aux dernieres nouvelles NG free. Il me semble que non !

----------

## rom

As-tu plus d'infos là dessus?

----------

## kernelsensei

http://freebox3.free.fr/caracteristique.htm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En Ethernet : bridge avec relais DHCP (donc la freebox version 3 n'a pas de fonction de routage, un routeur est donc nécessaire pour partager la connection ADSL).
> 
> Le WiFi (Wireless Fidelity = réseau sans 802.11b ou g) se fera sur carte PCMCIA avec chipset BroadCom en mode AD-HOC.
> ...

 

----------

